# twitchy deer



## Fadi (Jun 27, 2005)

I was driving along Skyline Drive, and went for an off path excursion.  Saw this deer that was pretty timid.  Well until I finally got too close.  I was about 5 feet away when it decided it had enough of me:


----------



## ferny (Jun 27, 2005)

Be honest. You we really trying to create a shot which would have a magical mystical feel weren't you? That's why you planned it so well and ended up with the deer disappearing almost perfectly in line with that trunk.

I think it's a great shot. A blooper in that it isn't what you expected, nothing more.


----------



## BlueEyedSarah (Jun 28, 2005)

Ahhh, wheres its head?! :cry:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jun 28, 2005)

Is that a deer or an alien morphing into a tree?:lmao:


----------



## cmptrdewd (Jul 10, 2005)

AAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!! O MY GOD!!!! IT'S A GHOST!!!!!!!!


----------

